# Gruesome: How South Africans Brutally Murdered Foreigner in Cold Blood [Photo Story]



## LequteMan (Apr 19, 2015)

People stood by while a Mozambican man, Emmanuel Sithole, was cornered, stabbed in the heart and left to die.










































In his pockets, R285 and 10c in change and a cellphone. His phone would ensure he did not die nameless.

On his wrist, three armbands read: “United for Bafana

#Nigeria #SouthAfrica #Xenophobia


----------



## curator (Apr 19, 2015)

Who was taking the pictures? [USERGROUP=4]@Senior Curators[/USERGROUP]


----------



## abujagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

curator said:


> Who was taking the pictures? [USERGROUP=4][USERGROUP=4]@Senior Curators[/USERGROUP][/USERGROUP]


Good question....


----------



## Vunderkind (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow. Several things inhumane here. The man standing right beside him, the photographer, everything...wow. Dear Lord.


----------



## LequteMan (Apr 19, 2015)

It's really an ugly sad world.


----------

